# BEST CHEST WORKOUT METHODS???...flat,incline or decline///dumbells or bar



## rambofem (Jul 5, 2012)

Just curious to see people's views on this

Which method of chest do u think is overall the best??? ...flat,incline or decline???///dumbells or bar??? ...personally i prefer incline and do lots of incline work...I don't mind decline but I very rarely do flat and i prefer dumbells over the bar.........


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I prefer dips as my main chest exercise. I prefer dumbbells over a bar and flat bench over decline or incline. I always like to finish with flat flyes.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

on chest day i do all 3, incline, decline and flat to get a good shape peck, doesnt everyone?


----------



## rambofem (Jul 5, 2012)

yes dips are great I usually do these at the end of my chest workout...and flies are most definately a must...........do u think im missing out neglecting flat bench press in my workouts??? BTW I have recently started doing flat bench machine work but as for dumbells and bar I don't...I seem 2 have made decent progress on my chest but like i said im curious regarding free weight flat bench just i don't really do it as I've heard alot of negativity surrounding the flat bench such as shoulder injuries etc


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

stacey23 said:


> yes dips are great I usually do these at the end of my chest workout...and flies are most definately a must...........do u think im missing out neglecting flat bench press in my workouts??? I seem 2 have made decent progress on my chest but like i said im curious regarding flat bench just i don't really do it as I've heard alot of negativity surrounding the flat bench such as shoulder injuries etc


I used to compete in powerlifting so the flat bench was my staple exercise for many years - although I was never much good at it lol. I see it as more of a shoulder/tricep exercise tbh. I had a couple of injuries benching including a partial tear so have stopped completely these days. I find heavy dips and flyes have filled my chest out nicely with no loss of size since dropping the bench. I would say if you are happy with the size of your chest and are not training for strength you'll manage very well without flat benching.


----------



## irish87 (May 22, 2012)

i always include dips as i think there the best mass builder.I change my workout every 5/6 weeks

workout 1

flat db press 3x10

dips 3x10

flat flys 3x10

incline machine 3x10

flat flys 3x10

workout 2

flat bb 3x10

dips 3x10

flat flys 3x10

incline db 3x10

incline flys 3x10

workout 3(this phase is kinda like a deload phase)

dips 3x10

flat machine super set with incline machine 3x10

flat flyes 3x10

incline flyes 3x10

The first 2 sets you must hit 10 reps and 6+reps on the third set(if i hit 10 on the third ill up the wait next time)

Some might disagree about using machine but i like to use a mix of everything and it works great for me.


----------



## rambofem (Jul 5, 2012)

yes thats my opinion... personally i see the flat bench as more of an ego/strength exercise and thanx for your opinion...much appreciated


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Don't bother with decline, it is the most pointless exercise ever.

Flat/incline with dumbells/barbells, and also dumbell flyes, cable flyes, they all do the damage well.


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Dezw said:


> Don't bother with decline, it is the most pointless exercise ever.
> 
> Flat/incline with dumbells/barbells, and also dumbell flyes, cable flyes, they all do the damage well.


I thought decline took stress off the shoulders and used the chest more? I like decline


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> on chest day i do all 3, incline, decline and flat to get a good shape peck, doesnt everyone?


Nope ! Lots of people only one or two of those usually 2 !


----------



## Bedhead (Aug 11, 2012)

Dips not decline for me.

Also the staple is flat bench along either cable x-overs, incline db, weighted dips or db press, depending on which routine/day, but only 2 chest exercises per session.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Bars are pretty rubbish for engaging your chest. You need to use dumbells or ideally hammer strength plate loading machines. I never use flatbars.


----------



## braven (Sep 22, 2012)

There are a lot of studies showing decline involves your pecs more than any other exercise.

Dorian Yates is a big believer in declines and doesn't rate incline.

Most of my mates don't see the point of decline and swear by incline.

I do decline BB, flat DB, pec minor weighted dips personally


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

braven said:


> There are a lot of studies showing decline involves your pecs more than any other exercise.
> 
> Dorian Yates is a big believer in declines and doesn't rate incline.
> 
> ...


Car to show a link to those studies?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

braven said:


> There are a lot of studies showing decline involves your pecs more than any other exercise.
> 
> Dorian Yates is a big believer in declines and doesn't rate incline.
> 
> ...


As far as I know Yates always preferred inclines over flat as he said everyone he knew with torn pec did it during flat bb


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

dorian yates says decline bench takes your front delts out, and makes your chest muscles do the work, so thats good enough for me tbh.

heres the vid, from about 1:30 odd in


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

incline for me, then dumbells if in doing flat, and incline for flys


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I've just had a decent chest/tri workout, see what you think:

very slight incline DB press (like 15 degrees) 15, 12, 8, FAIL

incline bench 12, 10, FAIL

cable flyes 15, 12, 10

tri dips FAIL, FAIL, FAIL

incline skull crusher 12, 10, FAIL

FST-7 chest on iso chest press machine


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

never ever done dips, used to do decline incline and flat

just flat and incline dumbells now and maybe some push ups


----------



## braven (Sep 22, 2012)

Dezw said:


> Car to show a link to those studies?


http://www.aptonovo.com/carlossilvapersonaltrainer/artigos/Eletromiografia%20do%20Peitoral.pdf

Here's an EMG study between Decline and Incline and how your muscle fivers are activated


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

stacey23 said:


> Just curious to see people's views on this
> 
> Which method of chest do u think is overall the best??? ...flat,incline or decline???///dumbells or bar??? ...personally i prefer incline and do lots of incline work...I don't mind decline but I very rarely do flat and i prefer dumbells over the bar.........


Very low incline dumbbell press


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

For me decline bench is by far the best exercise for chest. Might be because I have pretty strong shoulders so it stops them from helping out..


----------



## Mackerel (Aug 24, 2012)

Decline Bench is most effective for me. Followed by pressups just to completely exhaust it.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Dezw:3500137 said:


> Don't bother with decline, it is the most pointless exercise ever.
> 
> Flat/incline with dumbells/barbells, and also dumbell flyes, cable flyes, they all do the damage well.


Completely disagree, its superb. And easy on the shoulders.


----------

